# How many SAE's for a 55g?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

I know most planted tanks should have some algae eating fauna, and I really have meant to pick some up, but Im seeing a lot of green splotches on my rocks lately, which has pushed me to go ahead and get some algae eaters. Frankly, the algae has turned my rocks green (not completely yet) over the last 3-4 days. I see no strands or hairs of algae, its just like someone colored the rocks green with a crayon. Will SAE's eat this type of algae? Im also battling hazy, green water here lately (which I know they won't help, just saying). Before you say it - I know SAE's dont cure algae, but I would like to go ahead and get some, because I've been meaning to, and they can't hurt, right?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

No, they won't hurt at all.  

In my experience, I've had much better luck keeping a small Pleco like a Bristlenose in a tank rather than something like the SAE's, but the SAE's will help too.

I just proved that theory when I had to add a male Bristlenose (2 males were fighting in another tank) to one of my tanks that already has SAE's. This guy has done more work in the tank in a week than the SAE's did in 2 years, and that includes some of the algae that only SAE's are supposed to eat.

But, that said, if you want to get some SAE's for a 55, you could probably do well with 4 or 5 of them. I wouldn't get less than that since they like their own company.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I have 4 otos (otocinclus ) and one tiny Clown pleco in my 55 planted tank and they keep on top of the algae.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not real sure if SAE's will eat green algae or not, but it won't hurt to give them a try. I myself like keeping a variety of algae eaters in my tanks, so no matter what type algae pops up you will be ready for it. If it was me I would get 2 SAE's, 3 Otto's and a small Pleco.

Check out APC's AlgaeFinder on how to treat green water.


----------



## robanderin1 (Jul 6, 2005)

I second MaryPa.,

I'm not an expert but after putting in a pressurized CO2 and four ottos in my 55, the ottos completely devoured all my BBA in less than 1 week, My 3 SAE seem more interested in flake food

Rob


----------

